# Limited out on Grouper,few trigs.and some AJ's



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We decided to go fishing in search of a few groupers. Met at the house at 06:00. We were not sure how bad the fog would be in the dark. Guess what? no fog. So, off to the south we headed. Seas were a little snotty on the ride out. We stopped for some live bait at several spots but just could not find any. Every drop down,produced a small red grouper or snapper.Anywaywe arrived at our first spot the seas were building to 4'-6' feetand white caps were on top of them. We had to make two attemps to set an anchor in 180 feet and lots of scope. I don't think we ever got on the spot we were trying for but some how managed to catch our limit of grouper there. Rob was the scamp man today and yes I will have to giveup the title of grouper master to Tim with his 14# gag (manthis is going to be a hard week). It seem that the large red snapper were in feeding. As soon as we would catch a live bait and put it on the bottom a good size AJ or large red snapper would eat it. We lost a few large fish on the bottom but I guess that why they call it fishing. Some how we managed to catch a few fish even if Hall was NOT there with us.oke.Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and we will see you off shore. Gene Tim and Rob


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> seas were building to *4'-6' feet*and *white caps* were on top of them. We had to make two attemps to *set an anchor* in 180 feet


 That calls for a :clap.We wouldn't have even tried.LOL. 

Good job on the fish!! Nice pics.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good trip guys. I didnt know anyone could still catch a limit of grouper without live bait!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

way to go guys!tim that snapper is a hoss. and that donkey is.. oh just looking at it makes my back hurt but what fun. thanks for the report and great job crew.


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats on a good day on the water, hope you and your family had a very merry christmas Tony:usaflag:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice, you guys have been catching them.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch.:clap:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *JoshH (12/26/2008)*Good trip guys. I didnt know anyone could still catch a limit of grouper without live bait!


Josh if there is a will there is a way im not saying we dident have to work to catch them but small butterflys work very well . Or as wharf rat would say the catfish bait strikes again.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *dailysaw (12/26/2008)*way to go guys!tim that snapper is a hoss. and that donkey is.. oh just looking at it makes my back hurt but what fun. thanks for the report and great job crew.


First congrats on your new baby girl she is beautiful, The jacks weighed in at 60# and 44# The bad thing about that is as soon as i landed one i put another bait right back down and hooked up instintly on another , back to back big jacks on 80# braid is not for the faint of heart. That snapper dadsholding was alot bigger than mine the picture doesnt do it justice at all.

TIM


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats an awesome report. Great pictures to. Looks like some good eats there.

Scott


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Each and every time I read a report from "Recess" it is awesome!

Alway great fish, great report and great pictures. Recess is awesome. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice haul guy's, those Scamp look prettybig as well.:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *SeaRay240/Mia Belle (12/27/2008)*Each and every time I read a report from "Recess" it is awesome!
> Alway great fish, great report and great pictures. Recess is awesome. :clap:clap:clap


 Mia Belle Thanks so much for the comments. They were very kind. Hope the new year will bring you lots of catches like that. Thanks again for the good KARMA. Gene and CREW


----------

